# Medicals Referred coz of High Blood pressure



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there anyone here whose medicals were referred of High BP ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi austrlia.ind, 

I don't have first-hand experience but thought I'd share a link to the Panel Doctors Instructions. High BP or hypertension (HT) is not a rare condition and will usually have no negative effects on your health evaluation, provided that your HT is stable, asymptomatic and uncomplicated. The A/B grade rating is performed along these guidelines: 



> *A-Grade: *Stable [HT] with no evidence of end-organ involvement.
> *B-Grade: *Unstable and/or end-organ involvement suspected.


Referral and further tests may be necessary in some cases. 


> If hypertension is detected, referral to a cardiologist is required if:
> 
> end-organ complications (such as ischaemic heart disease, renal impairment, or retinopathy) are present, or
> Systolic or diastolic measured values represent a direct danger to the client’s health. Such values exceed 180 mmHg systolic or 100 mmHg diastolic.


All the best, 
Monika


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi austrlia.ind,
> 
> I don't have first-hand experience but thought I'd share a link to the Panel Doctors Instructions. High BP or hypertension (HT) is not a rare condition and will usually have no negative effects on your health evaluation, provided that your HT is stable, asymptomatic and uncomplicated. The A/B grade rating is performed along these guidelines:
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika..But the waiting time is really a hell,that too without knwing the date on which medicals were referred


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi australia.ind, 

yeah, waiting is the hardest part of the entire visa application process. Global Health is swamped with work and the referral queue is unfortunately very long. But don't worry too much about you blood pressure. "Mild" cases of hypertension should be cleared by the MOC fairly quickly (once s/he gets to your file). 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Friends one question..

When we say high BP. How much they treat as high.. I mean they follow the trend of 120/80 or else they give some relaxation?


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Well, High BP is something which is beyond 120/80 and not more than 170\100 as anything above 180\100 mmhg is treated as extreme HT which can cause serious damage to your tissues and organs.

But 135/90 or 140 / 90 should still be fine provided you are on some kind of medication and are keeping it in control

thanks


----------



## shihaskm339 (May 10, 2013)

My friend had similar experience. His wife had fibroid and the visa was rejected. 
Hope yours get through.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi there
,
Today I did the medical and BP was 140/90 in second attempt.
Will this be an issue as this is upper range of BP.

Thanks .


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

smiles said:


> Well, High BP is something which is beyond 120/80 and not more than 170\100 as anything above 180\100 mmhg is treated as extreme HT which can cause serious damage to your tissues and organs.
> 
> But 135/90 or 140 / 90 should still be fine provided you are on some kind of medication and are keeping it in control
> 
> thanks


Hi there
,
Today I did the medical and BP was 140/90 in second attempt.
Will this be an issue as this is upper range of BP.

Thanks .


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

No. 140/90 is the new "normal" in BP ranges. Above it, you might get referred.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

raj12.agrwal said:


> No. 140/90 is the new "normal" in BP ranges. Above it, you might get referred.


Dear Raj12,

Many thanks for the info.


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All, 

My BP was observed 90/160 in medical test, will it cause any problem in visa grant ? 

Applied for 489.

Please suggest.

Regards


----------

